# Good low budget wireless surrounds?



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

My friend is moving into a new house, and he is looking into building a home theater. One small problem is that running speaker wire to a pair of rear surrounds is a dealbreaker.

And he's cheap about buying electronics. Sigh.

I'm going to push him to buy something along the lines of the Onkyo 616. If he had that AVR would there be any decent options for him to get a pair of wireless surround speakers and transmitter/receiver? For $200-$300?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Wireless is exactly WIRELESS...you still have to plug them in for Power or you are using batteries. Point him to a nice soundbar that emulates surround sound. Perhaps the Polk 6000 with the wireless sub.


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes, I was thinking about that. Plus, just the wireless receivers look like they'd be too pricey.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I have yet to hear a wireless speaker that sounds as good as it's wired counterpart.

Explain to your friend that a speaker is a machine and it is going to require energy. Wires can be hid and routed so they are not apparent. And if he balks, ask him the last time he noticed wires at his multiplex.


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

Indeed. I am a fan of keeping it simple. Unfortunately KISS sometimes requires twice as much work.

The funny thing is I was never a fan of the 'wireless speaker' idea. I now have a few good ideas to throw his way.


----------



## BruceW (Feb 5, 2013)

Bose Kit??


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

:yikes: He said that word....:nono:


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

AAHHHH!


----------

